

Get top 5 links from Hacker News in your mailbox - ingend88
http://top5hn.launchrock.co/
Get top 5 links everyday from Hacker News in your mailbox.
======
moonka
In a similar vein, I'd recommend
[http://www.hackernewsletter.com/](http://www.hackernewsletter.com/). I
subscribed a few weeks ago and have enjoyed it quite a bit. An example of
their latest newsletter: [http://us1.campaign-
archive2.com/?u=faa8eb4ef3a111cef92c4f3d...](http://us1.campaign-
archive2.com/?u=faa8eb4ef3a111cef92c4f3d4&id=77cba52715&e=bb77257227)

------
malij
But how do you choose which ones are top 5? based on votes?

~~~
ingend88
Yes! This will be based on the total votes!

~~~
malij
Always articles drop in different categories: Web, news, hardware, security ,
... Don't you want to categorize articles and send top 5 in each categorize?
For example a person just care about web article. So send top 5 in web
category to him.

------
ingend88
Receive top 5 links from Hacker News everyday!

------
ingend88
This would be great for people on the go.

